
A way to infer software architecture from source code [pdf] - srogatch
https://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/1202/1202.3335.pdf
======
srogatch
Eventually artificial intelligence software must be able to analyze its own
source code in order to improve itself. This document describes a first step:
a program that analyzes the source code of other programs (and potentially,
itself) to infer the software architecture as a nested decomposition of the
analyzed software system into subsystems.

~~~
vmarkovtsev
Agreed. Sent you a job proposal. We are
[http://sourced.tech](http://sourced.tech)

~~~
srogatch
Thanks, but I'm looking for investments in the project.

